# My Davis seems injured. He won't jump up onto anything.



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is probably just sore muscle, but you knever know and if he isn't back to normal in a day or two i think a vet call would be in order....especially if he is limping. 

I hd one golden girl how had to have surgery on both her n=knees, 14 months apart because her knee caps would not stay in place. The first surgery wa done aat 16 months when one day she started limping off and on. Also she would not jump up on the sofa with me as usual---i had to help her.

Hope it is just a sore muscle.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you have rimadyl or metacam on hand?


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

No to the above meds. What are those used for?

I don't believe it's his knees. Surgery on both knees sounds awful.

He seems slightly better, but he is also having an ear problem. I am going to call the vet this morning and see if I can get in today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope it is just a sprain or perhaps a small tear in a ligament at worst. Let us know what the vet says. I would keep him calm for a week, no running, jumping on anything, playing etc even if he wants to. Meds can mask the pain and although he might feel better it could cause the underlying issue to get worse if he is jumping around while on them.



caligal said:


> No to the above meds. What are those used for?


 Rimadyl, Metacam, Previcox, etc are prescribed Non steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs for dogs. NSAIDS can have very nasty side effects, not work at all (one may not work whereas another would) or work like a charm. It depends on the dog.

I hope Davis feels better soon.:crossfing


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd take him in for an evaluation by a vet and possibly an orthopedist. He's at the age where moderate hip dysplasia could be showing up. It could also just be a soft tissue injury that will heal with a little rest.

Keep in mind that most Goldens have to feel quite a lot of pain before they show it even a little, so take what you're seeing very seriously.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have an appointment today at 3:45. I will let you know how it goes. Meanwhile, Davis is just lying on his bed. He is just so sweet and quiet right now. It's strange.... he is usually stuck on me like Velcro all day.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you got in to see the vet with your boy Davis. I'll be watching for an update. :crossfing that everything is o.k. and that it was just a little ouchie from playing.


----------



## animalhouse (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear your dog is hurt. I would also have the vet run a lyme disease test if he hasn't had one recently just to be safe. Sometimes tick bourne diseases can cause lameness/soreness. it's a relatively inexpensive test. My dog has had orthpedic issues since he was a puppy so I know how hearbreaking it is to see that sad face when they can't jump  I hope the vet is able to help and your boy feels better soon!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope it is nothing more than a soft tissue injury. They are not fun and require plenty of rest to fully heal and that is hard, but if you do your due diligence they will completely heal. My Teddi had one right after Thanksgiving, it has been 6-7 weeks now, she is SLOWLY returning to activity. She wants to run and play, we are not letting her I don't want her to do damage again. She is still on house arrest and pottying on a leash. We will lift some of her house restrictions next week. 

Soft tissues can take a couple weeks to fully heal. I go over board, and allow more time, but I have seen too many soft tissue injuries become chronic because someone thought all was fine.... Including me with a sprained ankle as a kid. I have permanent damage due to not letting it heal properly. 

The fact he suddenly came up sore, leads me to believe a sprain more than dysplasia. However CCL injuries can come up quickly but not without a reason on a young dog.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi checking back to say Davis is almost back to normal. He was giving an anti-inflammatory injection and I am to follow up daily for the next 5 days w/ oral doses.

The vet believes it is a strained ligament in the knee area. 3 Goldens you were right about the area! If he continues to have problems, our vet will take X-rays and do an MRI if necessary to see what's going on. 

He seems happy and wants to run and jump, but he is not supposed to for at least a week. I can take him on a small walk in 5 days.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

caligal said:


> He seems happy and wants to run and jump, but he is not supposed to for at least a week. I can take him on a small walk in 5 days.


Glad he is doing better! Keeping him calm is the hard part but very necessary.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the positive update. Glad it was just a little strain and nothing more.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad you got him in and that he is doing better. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad you got to the Vet. Hoping for continued improvement...


----------

